# MeccaTune Suspension: Lowered, installed... REVIEWED w/ Pics



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

wow..looks awesome. those wheels sure do set it off along with the drop. good work. and congrats on having one of the meanest cruze's i have ever seen


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

thank you sir... ^_^ I'll post more pics when i can.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks sharp!
Got any pics of the back? Curious to see how you did that


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

70x7 said:


> Looks sharp!
> Got any pics of the back? Curious to see how you did that


curious how i did what?


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

kevin1214 said:


> curious how i did what?


The rear valance/exhaust looks different than ours over here. Not sure if you modified yours or is that OEM in your area.


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

its modified rear diffuser ^_^


----------



## integman (May 2, 2011)

kevin1214 said:


> By kevin1214 at 2011-06-13
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i just want the wheels,did u get spacers or blanks and drill them


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

How much drop did you get out of the springs, 
how much roughly did they cost u? with installation.
btw, the spacing looks awsome!
good work



CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## integman (May 2, 2011)

what size rims


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

integman said:


> kevin1214 said:
> 
> 
> > By kevin1214 at 2011-06-13
> ...


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

So... let me answer some questions: regarding. 
the Springs cost me about 100 bucks and installation was about 80 
now, mind everyone i'm not from your country so  my cost will be considered invalid. The wheels are 18 inch rims. i could get 19 inches but that'll just ruin my MPG which i really need. 18 inches in person look great as it is, doesn't seem all that great in pictures but oh well, i'm the one driving ^_^. I had a PCD which converts 105-> 114.5 if that answers your question.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

kevin1214 said:


> So... let me answer some questions: regarding.
> the Springs cost me about 100 bucks and installation was about 80
> now, mind everyone i'm not from your country so  my cost will be considered invalid. The wheels are 18 inch rims. i could get 19 inches but that'll just ruin my MPG which i really need. 18 inches in person look great as it is, doesn't seem all that great in pictures but oh well, i'm the one driving ^_^. I had a PCD which converts 105-> 114.5 if that answers your question.


whats a pcd


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

What country are you from? I just want to get the proper currency for my country.

Thanks,
CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> whats a pcd


PCD - Pitch Circle Diameter or the distance between the center of the nut holes across the bore diameter...or in other words...your bolt pattern


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

stole it right from me ^_^. btw i forgot to add the MECCATUNE sport dampers as well. i'm from south korea if that answers some of your questions. my car is 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ? LT? i dont know which model but it has 1.8L engine. ^_^


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

so did you get wheels drilled out?


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

No offense to you Kevin but I couldn't understand that review very much.  I was just tossed up due to the grammar and such. 

I did want to tell you that you've done a great job with modding your vehicle. I'm sure you've turned many eyes with the exterior modding. 

You own a Chevy Cruze LS by the way. I'm also pretty upset that there is much more aftermarket base offered in South Korea than in our own **** country.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot kevin, I might just wait till Eibach gets released for North America. 



CHEVYCRUZE RS




kevin1214 said:


> stole it right from me ^_^. btw i forgot to add the MECCATUNE sport dampers as well. i'm from south korea if that answers some of your questions. my car is 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ? LT? i dont know which model but it has 1.8L engine. ^_^


----------



## Diesel Cruze (May 8, 2011)

Awesome car my friend. Can I ask where yu got your modified rear diffuser from? 
Also, in regards to the LED rear tail lights and DRL projector headlights, how long have you had them for and have you had any issues with the LED's blowing out? I really want to get the same set as you but have read in other cruze forums that the LED's generally blow out after 1 month which isnt good at all since they're not exactly cheap.


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

i had both the headlights and tail lights for about... 6 months now. no problems they all do well and perform like their suppose to. None of the cruze's here in Korea have LED blow out problems, i'm sure they have but we have a customer service that'll replace the part if it does blow out. If that answers your question. 

As for my review being a bit ambiguous i apologize. Its just a fun review, i thought it doesn't need professional writing like MotorTrend or Car&Magazine does, so i skipped all the grammaticals. As for Eibach's springs someone mentioned. We have them actually, we also have H&R springs too, even bilstein made structs and shocks for our cars, i'm confused as to why you guys say you dont have them???


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

we are basically just waiting for all of them to be released so the public can buy them...the b&g's on mine are the same as a set that have been available in europe for quite some time now


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

How are the B&G springs compared to the eibach set? 




osiris10012 said:


> we are basically just waiting for all of them to be released so the public can buy them...the b&g's on mine are the same as a set that have been available in europe for quite some time now


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> How are the B&G springs compared to the eibach set?


if i remember the height mines like .25 lower


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> How are the B&G springs compared to the eibach set?


last time i checked the b&g's on mine are:

front: 26 13/16(26.81 and with new springs it will be 25.985)
rear:26 3/8(26.375) 

jakkaroo posted the following for the eibach's:

alright front is 26.25 and rear is 26 exact 

other than that i couldn't tell you if there were anything differences


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Kevin I am really mirin' those wheels lol. Beautiful car man! Nice drop too.


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

Kevin, the car looks great. Nice job with what you've done without going overboard on the amount of changes.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks osiris and jakkaroo,
Im looking for a lower drop then the B&G's, not too low....might just wait till I can see the Eibachs at a local shop before picking between them. 
But thanks again for your input guys,

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Thanks osiris and jakkaroo,
> Im looking for a lower drop then the B&G's, not too low....might just wait till I can see the Eibachs at a local shop before picking between them.
> But thanks again for your input guys,
> 
> CHEVYCRUZE RS


ill try my hardest to snap a pic tomorrow cause im washing her down so she will look pretty


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

thanks everyone on the comments right now i'm preparing for audio... i have a RF t1 15 inch ready to be put on but i'm doing my own DYNAMAT on the front doors and trunk. so keep a look out on the audio section too ^_^


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

whr did u get the spacers so u can run114.3 ?did you get them made or what


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> whr did u get the spacers so u can run114.3 ?did you get them made or what


what he said, those rims are sick!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks,
I would love to see a pic of these springs.

CHEVYCRUZE RS





jakkaroo said:


> ill try my hardest to snap a pic tomorrow cause im washing her down so she will look pretty


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

no i didn't get them made. they just sell them here because usually most brand wheels dont fit 105 so these wheel companies have spacers to increase them to 114.5 that usually fits most wheels. if that answers your question.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice car! I like the drop and the wheels.

This made me curious about adapters. Looks like if any of us want to run different 5-lug wheels (like your BBS), and have a hard time getting adapters that fit, we can get custom ones made at Wheel Adapters, Wheel Spacers, Hub Rings, and much more! | Motorsport Technology. I was having fun configuring a custom set, and it appears the price is about $60/adapter. Not cheap to be sure, but wouldn't it be cool to run (if the wheel "fits" in other regards) a nice BBS LM or CH on a Cruze? :th_coolio:


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

BucaMan said:


> Nice car! I like the drop and the wheels.
> 
> This made me curious about adapters. Looks like if any of us want to run different 5-lug wheels (like your BBS), and have a hard time getting adapters that fit, we can get custom ones made at Wheel Adapters, Wheel Spacers, Hub Rings, and much more! | Motorsport Technology. I was having fun configuring a custom set, and it appears the price is about $60/adapter. Not cheap to be sure, but it wouldn't it be cool to run (if the wheel "fits" in other regards) a nice BBS LM or CH on a Cruze? :th_coolio:


that what i needed thanks for the info and 60 bucks an adapter is about right for a Yamaha rhino spacers are 50 bucks a hub


----------

